# any suggestions



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Im supposed to clear the lines in a cooler at a bar tomorrow. I've never had to do this before. Can I just use my 3800 with the sink drum? I have a small gas jetter but I think it would be to much. Haven't seen the job yet I'm assuming its a small diameter pipe. Anyone clean cooler drains before?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hi pressure air. U need a compressor or a gallow gun Blow them out. They are built up with slime. Like a over flow tray on a soda fountain machine


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

*allpro*

Thanks TX . You don't think I can do it with 1/4" and small rag. I don't know what the size of the drain is.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

They are prob 3/4. Maybe 1". You don't have an air compressor ? Don't need a huge one just need to pressure it up and use a trigger end on it. Like u blow dust off ur clothes with stick it in the pipe with a rag real tight and blast it with air. Then run hot water down the drains. A shop vac on blow might work too. Ud need to Chloe the hose down Got to get a tight fit
I've used on to unplug a water heater drain befor e 
A/c cond
Soda trays
Supply lines 
Faucets 

A/c supply house has them


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you can find where they discharge, put a shop vac over the discharge.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

*all pro*

Thanks guys. The clog ended up being in 1 1/2 PVC that the cooler dumped into a few passes passes with my 1/4" cable and a piece of rag got it flowing nice.


----------

